# Der FIFA Skandal



## GeneralGonzo (28. Mai 2015)

Endlich haben Sie die Fussball-Mafia am Wickel!

Ich hoffe nur, dass der Blatter sich nicht wieder seiner Verantwortung entzeiht und den Hut nimmt - oder er ihm genommen wird, damit der ganze Verband mal von Grund auf neu aufgebaut werden kann.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

Ich gehöre zwar zur Minderheit die mit dem Hupfdohlenballett nix am Hut haben, aber den Verdacht hatte ich irgendwie schon immer das dort gekungelt wurde.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Mai 2015)

Jetzt hängt sich der Russendiktator noch rein und wittert eine Verschwörung der USA.

OMG! Da sieht jemand sein Schmiergeld wandern und die WM u.U. sogar flöten gehen. Wäre nur gerecht und ein Zeichen, wenn die WM2018 und 2022 neu ausgeschrieben würden. 
Kann keiner erzählen, dass da nich eine Menge Geld für die Stimmabgaben geflossen ist...


----------



## Körschgen (28. Mai 2015)

Die Fifa und die ganze Maschinerie dahinter sind genauso schlimm wie die Katholische Kirche, gehört alles verboten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

WM die Lizenz zum Geld drucken und ein Grund auf gewisse Flächen sinnlose Prunkbauten durchdrücken zu können


----------



## Nazzy (28. Mai 2015)

Da hat sich ja das ausspionieren "ausgezahlt" 




> Jetzt hängt sich der Russendiktator noch rein und wittert eine Verschwörung der USA.
> 
> OMG! Da sieht jemand sein Schmiergeld wandern und die WM u.U. sogar  flöten gehen. Wäre nur gerecht und ein Zeichen, wenn die WM2018 und 2022  neu ausgeschrieben würden.
> Kann keiner erzählen, dass da nich eine Menge Geld für die Stimmabgaben geflossen ist...



ja, genau, der Russendiktator ist wieder Schuld. Wer auch sonst  ?



> Und selbst wenn es Korruption bei der Fifa gäbe, weshalb bringt die USA  gerade jetzt das Thema auf, nachdem die Fifa gerade die Forderung von  US-Senatoren abgelehnt hat, Russland die WM wieder wegzunehmen?



wenn es die Senatoren nicht schaffen, muss man halt "härter" durchgreifen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

Naja als nächstes Austragungsland würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen als Staatsoberhaupt. Dafür das die Ermittlungsbehörden seit Jahren da dran sind hat es ja lange gedauert den Puff auszumisten


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zwar zur Minderheit die mit dem Hupfdohlenballett nix am Hut haben, aber den Verdacht hatte ich irgendwie schon immer das dort gekungelt wurde.



Ich hielt Fussball auch jahrelang für ein antintellektuelles Ärgernis. Dann fand ich aber heraus, dass man aus Profifussball eine Wissenschaft machen kann, weil es ein sehr taktischer und technischer Sport ist. Seitdem gefällt mir Fussball.



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Jetzt hängt sich der Russendiktator noch rein und wittert eine Verschwörung der USA.
> 
> OMG! Da sieht jemand sein Schmiergeld wandern und die WM u.U. sogar  flöten gehen. Wäre nur gerecht und ein Zeichen, wenn die WM2018 und 2022  neu ausgeschrieben würden.
> Kann keiner erzählen, dass da nich eine Menge Geld für die Stimmabgaben geflossen ist...



Ich musste laut lachen. Die russische Empörung über das juristische Einschreiten der Amerikaner ist im Hinblick auf die Untersuchungen der Unregelmäßigkeiten zur WM-Vergabe 2018 urkomisch.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn von den ursprünglich 22 Exekutivmitgliedern nur mehr 8 im Amt sind und die anderen alle durch Vergehen, unter anderem Korruption, nicht mehr im Amt sind, hmm komisch. Und da will Blatter nichts davon wissen?


----------



## Seeefe (28. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn von den ursprünglich 22 Exekutivmitgliedern nur mehr 8 im Amt sind und die anderen alle durch Vergehen, unter anderem Korruption, nicht mehr im Amt sind, hmm komisch. Und da will Blatter nichts davon wissen?



Zumal wir hier ja nicht von Personen reden, zwischen denen noch 10 andere Posten liegen. Da wurden Mitglieder verhaftet, die mehrmals die Woche mit dem Herrn Blatter zu Abend gegessen haben


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Mai 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Wahl heute von statten geht und wie sich die UEFA nach den vollmundigen Ankündigen von Herrn Platini verhält!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

Die werden sicherlich den Führer erneut ins Amt wählen da eine Krähe einer anderen kaum ein Auge aushackt. Für mich sind solche Angehörige einer Institution die reinste Mafia


----------



## Nazzy (29. Mai 2015)

Yop, da schmiert einer den anderen. Die Uefa ist da nicht besser, vorallem Platini sollte sich mal bedeckt halten.


----------



## Amon (30. Mai 2015)

Bleibt doch alles wie gehabt.  Er hat sich halt mal wieder die nötigen Stimmen in Afrika, Asien und Latein-Amerika gekauft.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2015)

Die Afrikanischen, Asiatischen und Südamerikanischen Verbände brauchen garkein Geld um Blatter gut zu finden. Die sind einfach begeistert davon dass die UEFA trotz enormer Marktmacht keine Mehrheit in der FIFA hat und Blatter sich (natürlich aus selbstsüchtigen Gründen) weiter dafür einsetzt dass es so bleibt. Ist halt Win/Win. Die kleinen Verbände haben Macht weil Blatter das so eingerichtet hat und er wird wieder gewählt weil er ihnen (gefühlte) Macht lässt.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, ich werde da mal anheuern, noch leichter lässt sich Geld nicht "verdienen".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

Wie schon gedacht hat die Mafia ihren Paten behalten, für den Sport selbst ein Schlag ins Gesicht


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

Nun, es ist etwas so wie bei den Menschen, die jede Woche ins Stadion gehen, sich jedes neue Trikot und Schal kaufen und doch über die hohen Spielergehälter aufregen.

Die Masse wird die Fifa niemals boykottieren und unter Unternehmen oder Organisationen, die so viel Macht (Geld) haben, ist nicht eine, die komplett sauber ist.
Es weiß doch fast jeder, dass die FIFA ein Scheißladen ist und dennoch wird ihr genug Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt und sie behält ihren Einfluss. 
Blatter ist nicht das Geschwür, sondern nur der Repräsentant.

Ich bezweifle, dass unter einem neuen Kopf sich viel ändern würde.

Kleine Parallele
Schaut euch doch einfach Banken an. Die verstoßen regelmäßig gegen Gesetze, stürzen ganze Staaten durch ihr Verhalten in Krisen und am Ende kaufen sie sich mit hohen Millionenbeträgen frei... Wieso beschwert sich eigentlich niemand darüber? Es ist am Ende nämlich der Steuerzahler, der für deren Poker haften durfte.
Dagegen ist die korrupte FIFA ein Witz...


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch einfach Banken an. Die verstoßen regelmäßig gegen Gesetze, stürzen ganze Staaten durch ihr Verhalten in Krisen und am Ende kaufen sie sich mit hohen Millionenbeträgen frei... Wieso beschwert sich eigentlich niemand darüber? Es ist am Ende nämlich der Steuerzahler, der für deren Poker haften durfte.



Naja, ganz einfach, die sind einfach zu systemrelevant und zu sehr verflochten mit der Politik. 

Eine wirkliche Regulierung ist da quasi ausgeschlossen.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, ganz einfach, die sind einfach zu systemrelevant und zu sehr verflochten mit der Politik.
> Eine wirkliche Regulierung ist da quasi ausgeschlossen.


Das weiß ich. Dennoch verstehe ich deinen "Einwand" nicht.
Gerade weil sie systemrelevant sind, muss die Politik dort viel härter durchgreifen und sie stückweise entmachten, statt sie sich immer wieder freikaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2015)

Wie werden  denn Politiker, welche auf der Gehaltsliste von Banken stehen, solche Regulierungsmaßnahmen unterstützen? 

Oder eine grundsätzliche Frage, wieso wird der Einfluss von Lobbyisten des Bankwesens nicht beschränkt?

Ganz einfach, weil die Politiker gar nicht mehr die Macht haben, dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2015)

Die Politiker sind selber von Lobbyisten belagert, deswegen geht dagegen keiner vor.

Das einzige was die FIFA irgendwie ins Wanken bringen könnte, wäre ein Boykott der nächsten beiden Weltmeisterschaften von der UEFA und den größeren, südamerikanischen Staaten. Aber dafür haben die einfach nicht genug Mumm. 

Auch die Spieler sind da irgendwo auch in der Pflicht, ich habe noch keine Profil aufstehen und sagen sehen, er findet dies so nicht in Ordnung und protestiert gegen die Vorgehensweise von diesem Verein.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie werden  denn Politiker, welche auf der Gehaltsliste von Banken stehen, solche Regulierungsmaßnahmen unterstützen?
> 
> Oder eine grundsätzliche Frage, wieso wird der Einfluss von Lobbyisten des Bankwesens nicht beschränkt?
> 
> Ganz einfach, weil die Politiker gar nicht mehr die Macht haben, dagegen vorzugehen.


Ändert das nun etwas an meinem Einwand, dass es wesentlich wichtigere Probleme gibt, bei denen nicht anders vorgegangen wird und trotzdem bekommt es nicht die mediale Aufmerksamkeit, die es bedürfte?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2015)

Freilich gibt es die, nur wem interessiert das?


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich gibt es die, nur wem interessiert das?


Die Richtigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2015)

Och kommt schon, das wird in dem Drecksladen genauso weitergehen wie es schon immer gelaufen ist. Jeder normal denkende Mansch weiß seit vielen Jahren dass da einer korrupter ist als der andere und jetzt wird ein bisschen Medienrummel gemacht für Einschaltquoten und Klicks. In 3 Monaten redet kein Mensch mehr davon und alles läuft weiter wie der Blatter es will.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Och kommt schon, das wird in dem Drecksladen genauso weitergehen wie es schon immer gelaufen ist. Jeder normal denkende Mansch weiß seit vielen Jahren dass da einer korrupter ist als der andere und jetzt wird ein bisschen Medienrummel gemacht für Einschaltquoten und Klicks. In 3 Monaten redet kein Mensch mehr davon und alles läuft weiter wie der Blatter es will.



Warum sollte in 3 Monaten auch noch einer davon reden? In 3 Monaten sitzen alle wieder mit dem Bier vorm TV, oder im Stadion und schauen sich das nässte Fussballspiel an und spätestens bei der nässten WM ist es dann sowieso wieder völlig vergessen und die Hoffnarren von König Fussball jubeln ihren Helden zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

Ob man am Ende überhaupt erfährt was dort alles gelaufen ist und wer wirklich den Kopf hinhalten muss? Der große Zampano wird sicherlich nicht das Zepter freiwillig aus der Hand geben.


----------



## Amon (1. Juni 2015)

Der Blatter bleibt da so lange am Ruder bis er den Löffel abgibt, so viel ist sicher.


----------



## Metalic (1. Juni 2015)

Hatte noch nie Interesse am Fußball bzw. an der Fifa. Aber der Blatter und seine Messdiener haben doch schon immer faul gestunken. Der Kerl an der Spitze hat richtig Dreck am stecken. 
Mich ärgert es einfach nur, dass ich diese Schmierbande unfreiwillig finanziere durch meine Zwangsabgabe...


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es einfach nur, dass ich diese Schmierbande unfreiwillig finanziere durch meine Zwangsabgabe...



Jo, da könnte man mal nachfragen, warum ARD und ZDF hunderte von Millionen dafür rauswerfen. 

Aber egal, Geld muss arbeiten, wenn Du dass freiwillig nicht rausrückst,

müssen eben solche Finanzierungsmodelle eingeführt werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Juni 2015)

Blatter hat eben seinen Rücktritt angekündigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

Ja ja die Einschläge kommen näher da kann es sicherer sein den Helm abzulegen. Wird jetzt Hoeneß der Nachfolger?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wird jetzt Hoeneß der Nachfolger?



Nee der Kaiser wird es 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Blatter hat eben seinen Rücktritt angekündigt.



Wurde auch Zeit


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, da könnte man mal nachfragen, warum ARD und ZDF hunderte von Millionen dafür rauswerfen.
> 
> Aber egal, Geld muss arbeiten, wenn Du dass freiwillig nicht rausrückst,
> 
> müssen eben solche Finanzierungsmodelle eingeführt werden.



Das willst du echt noch fragen? Die Antwort darauf ist doch ganz simpel, hunderte Millionen Euro für Übertragungsrechte ersparen es einem für hunderte Millionen Euro qualitativ hochwertiges Fernsehn produzieren zu müssen und dem Konsumenten mehr bieten zu müssen als Wetten das, Wer wird Millionär, Tatort, verbotene Liebe, Lindenstraße, Mein Revier und Musikantenstadel.

Hunderte Millionen Euro für Fussballübertragung schlägt also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe, man hat Sendezeit belegt und man muss sich keine Gedanken um das Programm machen. 
Ach ja und nebenbei sind auch noch Millionen deutsche Fussballklopies glücklich gemacht  ihr rundes Leder durch die Matscheibe rollen zu sehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

> Ach ja und nebenbei sind auch noch Millionen deutsche Fussballklopies glücklich gemacht  ihr rundes Leder durch die Matscheibe rollen zu sehen.


Ich will davon rein garnix sehen, nicht mal die WM.



> hunderte Millionen Euro für Übertragungsrechte ersparen es einem für hunderte Millionen Euro qualitativ hochwertiges Fernsehn produzieren zu müssen und dem Konsumenten mehr bieten zu müssen als Wetten das, Wer wird Millionär, Tatort, verbotene Liebe, Lindenstraße, Mein Revier und Musikantenstadel.


Hochwertiges Fernsehen, wo denn?


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2015)

Hurra!
Die USA hat ihr Ziel erreicht.
Der Weg zur Aberkennung der WM 2018 in Moskau ist geebnet!!!

Aber immerhin hat  Blatter lange durchgehalten, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Westen seit 1 Jahr fordert, dass Russland die WM entzogen werden soll.
Respekt!

Wie sind wir nur an die WM gekommen so ganz ohne Korruption? 
LINKE fordert Korruptionsuntersuchung über WM-Vergabe 2006 an Deutschland | RT Deutsch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Diese Wahlen waren mir schon immer ziemlich suspekt


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hurra!
> Die USA hat ihr Ziel erreicht.
> Der Weg zur Aberkennung der WM 2018 in Moskau ist geebnet!!!
> 
> ...



Kann sowas nicht im Ukraine Thread bleiben?  

Und dann wundern warum man kein gehör findet, wenn alles und jenes direkt mit irgendwelchen Verschwörungen in Verbindung gebracht wird... 

Nur als kleine Information ---> Das FBI war nicht die einzige Behörde, die gegen die Fifa ermittelt hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Tja leider beim Sport geht es eben schon lange nicht mehr um den sauberen Wettkampf


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Kann sowas nicht im Ukraine Thread bleiben?
> 
> Und dann wundern warum man kein gehör findet, wenn alles und jenes direkt mit irgendwelchen Verschwörungen in Verbindung gebracht wird...
> 
> Nur als kleine Information ---> Das FBI war nicht die einzige Behörde, die gegen die Fifa ermittelt hat.



Seefe - aber das wäre ja off topic!
Zu deiner Info - Russland ist nicht die Ukraine und wenn westliche Politik und westliche Medienberichte die WM-Vergabe nicht von ihren wirtschaftlichen und militärischen Interessen trennen können, ist das nicht meine Schuld!
Ich hab hier ein paar Quellen für dich! 
Lesen oder Augen und Ohren zuhalten, das ist deine Entscheidung!

Fußball-WM 2018: US-Senatoren wollen Russland WM entziehen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Fifa-Skandal: Putin bangt um die WM in Russland - International - Politik - Handelsblatt
Ukraine-Konflikt: Politiker stellen Fußball-WM in Russland infrage | ZEIT ONLINE
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/russland-wm-100.html
Klinsmann-Effekt im Fernsehen: FuÃŸball-WM befeuert US-Quoten - n-tv.de
http://www.welt.de/sport/fussball/w...a-Eklat-um-die-Krim-sorgt-fuer-Empoerung.html
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/fussb...politische.890.de.html?dram:article_id=296495
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...auf.a8d7c89a-1aec-4f6a-b63f-a23991be84f9.html
http://web.de/magazine/sport/fussball/wm-2018-russland-fuehlen-19144962

http://www.t-online.de/sport/id_742...ph-blatter-hat-nicht-fuer-katar-gestimmt.html
"...Die WM 2026 wird am 10. Mai 2017 beim Kongress in Kuala Lumpur vergeben.  Bislang haben die *USA*, Kanada, Mexiko und Marokko ihr Interesse an der  Ausrichtung bekundet."

....und ich soll ein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, weil ich unsere westlichen Medienberichte verfolgt habe???


Ergänzung:

http://www.reviersport.de/90002---wm-2018-obama-macht-fuer-bewerbung-usa-stark.html
"US-Präsident Barack Obama hat sich für die Bewerbung der Vereinigten  Staaten um die Ausrichtung der Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 2018 oder  alternativ 2022 stark gemacht. Nach einer Unterredung mit FIFA-Präsident  Joseph S. Blatter im Weißen Haus äußerte Obama seine Hoffnung, dass der  Weltverband der US-Kandidatur "starke Beachtung" schenken werde...."

http://www.goal.com/de/news/963/wm/2010/10/15/2167499/usa-zieht-zur%C3%BCck-wm-2018-findet-in-europa-statt
"Die USA  ist aus dem Rennen um die Austragung der Weltmeisterschaft 2018  ausgestiegen und konzentriert sich ganz auf die Bewerbung für das  Turnier 2022....
Als Reaktion auf die Entscheidung der USA hat England  seine Bewerbung für die WM 2022 zurückgezogen, denn die FIFA vergibt  die Weltmeisterschaft nicht zwei Mal hintereinander auf denselben  Kontinent..."

http://www.sport1.de/internationaler-fussball/2015/06/wm-2018-england-forciert-boykott-plaene
"Das Fußball-Mutterland England will die Pläne für einen Boykott der Weltmeisterschaft 2018 in Russland forcieren.....
England hatte beim FIFA-Kongress in der vergangenen Woche und aufgrund  der Wahl von Blatter in dessen fünfte Amtszeit Front gegen den  Weltverband gemacht...."

http://www.zeit.de/sport/2015-06/russland-wm-2018-fifa
"Nach dem Fifa-Skandal schimpfen alle wieder auf die WM in Katar. Dabei  steht schon in drei Jahren die WM in Russland an.* In einem Land, das an  einem Krieg beteiligt ist*...."

http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/kritik-an-fifa-ermittlungen-putin-usa-wollen-blatter-stuerzen-und-russland-die-wm-wegnehmen_id_4711656.html
*"Putin: USA wollen Blatter stürzen und Russland die WM wegnehmen..."*


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Naja ich bezweifle stark das es bei dem Fifa Skandal primär dazu "inziniert" wurde um Russland bzgl. der WM eins aus zu wischen, aber definitiv nutzt man die Situation mit der Fifa jetzt dahingehend aus Russland medienwirksam die WM zu nehmen.
 Allerdings ist es halt auch wirklich schwer zu sagen wie weit Russland auch die Fifa bestechen musste um an die WM zu gelangen.

Insgesamt wirklich eine verfahrene Situation, bei der man sich allerdings fragen muss ist es rechtens den Russen jetzt die WM weg zu nehmen, selbst wen die Fifa dafür bestochen wurde, den immerhin ist stark davon auszugehen das auch bei vergangenen Gastgebern der WM Schmiergelder geflossen sind um an die Austragung zu gelangen.
Von daher wäre die Wegnahme der Fussball-WM wohl doch vor allem ein Politikum um Russland bzgl. der Ukraine eins aus zu wischen...


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das willst du echt noch fragen? Die Antwort darauf ist doch ganz simpel, hunderte Millionen Euro für Übertragungsrechte ersparen es einem für hunderte Millionen Euro qualitativ hochwertiges Fernsehn produzieren zu müssen und dem Konsumenten mehr bieten zu müssen als Wetten das, Wer wird Millionär, Tatort, verbotene Liebe, Lindenstraße, Mein Revier und Musikantenstadel.
> 
> Hunderte Millionen Euro für Fussballübertragung schlägt also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe, man hat Sendezeit belegt und man muss sich keine Gedanken um das Programm machen.
> Ach ja und nebenbei sind auch noch Millionen deutsche Fussballklopies glücklich gemacht  ihr rundes Leder durch die Matscheibe rollen zu sehen.


Paranoid? Fußball sorgt für beste Quoten und da wäre man dumm, da nichts zu zeigen. Außerdem zahlen Firmen sehr sehr gut für die Werbung. Die öffentlich rechtlichen wären dumm due Übertragungsrechte an Private abzugeben. Fußball ist in Deutschland nunmal eine der beliebtesten Sportarten.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Juni 2015)

Als ob sich jetzt was ändern würde.... Blatter hat das ja genau so gemacht damit er seinen Nachfolger bestimmen kann. Zudem gibt es auf der SZ einen Artikel der sich auch mit dem Gegenkandidaten Prinz sowieso auseinandersetzt. Der soll auch nicht unbedingt der passende Kandidat für das Amt sein. Zudem nervt es mich das wieder nur die USA eingreift und Europa sich nicht traut... Hat alles einen sehr bitteren Nachgeschmack.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Paranoid? Fußball sorgt für beste Quoten und da wäre man dumm, da nichts zu zeigen. Außerdem zahlen Firmen sehr sehr gut für die Werbung. Die öffentlich rechtlichen wären dumm due Übertragungsrechte an Private abzugeben. Fußball ist in Deutschland nunmal eine der beliebtesten Sportarten.



Was hat das mit paranoid zu tun? Du weißt schon was das Wort bedeutet? Ich sage nur das die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender außer ihren Fussballübetragungen ein Programm haben was so konkurenzfähig wie ein 90 jähriger e-Sportler in der GSL Code S ist.
Es ist doch so, würden die öffentlich rechtlichen nicht hunderte Millionen Euro für die Übertragungsrechte ausgeben, was denkst du wie würden wohl die einschaltquoten aussehn?
Also muss man hunderte Millionen dafür ausgeben um die Übertragungsrechte zu bekommen und so den privaten faktisch die Chancen nehmen die Rechte zu erwerben, weil man hat ja nicht allzuviel abseits von Fussball zu bieten was alle Altersgruppen vor den Bildschirm bringt und vor allem anspricht.

Die privaten Sender würden nämlich vorraussichtlich, wenn die öffentlich rechtlichen nicht mehr bereit wären soviel Geld für die Übertragung zu zahlen, wohl auch als bald nachziehen und auch weniger bezahlen, den im Gegensatz zu den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern haben die privaten keine Straßenräuberbehörde und Steuer die man einfach erhöhen kann um mal eben ein paar hundert Millionen Euro mehr in die Kasse zu spülen um die am anderen Ende dann wieder mit vollen Händen zum Fenster raus zu blasen.
Und vor allem haben die privaten Sender in aller Regel weniger Probleme mit ihren Einschaltquoten als die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender, trotz etwa 80% weniger Fussballübertragungen im privaten Raum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Es wird so oder so der Tag kommen wo eine WM, Olympiade usw. nur noch gegen Geld zu sehen ist wenn diese Geldgier kein Ende findet. Es ist nicht jeder bereit oder kann es sich leisten sich ein " Sport Abo " mit Knebelvertrag zu kaufen.  Bei Fußball geht es doch eh nur um das Geld, was man ja gerade in Zeiten einer WM sieht was dort alles lizensiert wird.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> ...... Zudem nervt es mich das wieder nur die USA eingreift und Europa sich nicht traut... Hat alles einen sehr bitteren Nachgeschmack.


Mit welchem Recht/Berechtigung greift die USA da eigentlich in Dinge ein, die sie nichts anzugehen hat? Es sind weder US-Bürger involviert, noch gab es eine Straftat auf  US-Boden. Seit wann gilt US-Recht in Europa?
Warum hat das FBI seine "Beweise" der Schweiz nicht zur Verfügung gestellt, sondern auf Auslieferung bestanden?
Einzig und allein die Schweiz hat das Recht  "gemeinnütziger Vereine" wie die Fifa in ihrem Land wegen Korruption zur Verantwortung zu ziehen!

Den Vorwurf der Korruption in der Fifa gibt es seit über 20 Jahren und es fällt überhaupt nicht auf, dass die USA sich jetzt einmischt, nachdem die US-Senatoren von Blatter forderten, Russland die WM 2018 zu entziehen und der Weltverband dies abgelehnt hat.
Wenn es den USA wirklich um die lobenswerte Bekämpfung der Korruption gehen würde, warum lässt man sie dann im eigenen Land zu?
USA wie die Fifa: Goldman und Monsanto kaufen Stimmen für den Freihandel | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
Auch die extra von den USA in die ukrainische Regierung als Finanzministerin eingesetzte Amerikanerin wird auch nicht für ein Ende der Korruption  dort sorgen.
Dubiose Geschäfte: Ukraines Finanz-Ministerin im Zwielicht | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Der Korruptionsskandal der Fifa ist dabei ein Eigentor der Amerikaner, denn wenn Spendengelder der Fifa und Katars in Clintons Stiftung geflossen sind, um den "sehr wütenden" Bill Clinton zu besänftigen, ist das genauso Korruption, von der man nicht so gerne sprechen möchte und die natürlich in keinem Zusammenhang mit den Korruptionsermittlungen  des FBI gegen die Fifa stehen!
Clinton-Stiftung: So tief stecken die USA im Fifa-Skandal - FuÃŸball - Sport - Handelsblatt

Aber so toll sich das alles auch anhört.....

Der eigentliche Grund, weshalb gerade geschieht, was geschieht, ist  nicht die Korruption in der Fifa! 
Die bauscht man auf, um medienwirksam  vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken!

Es geht darum, Russland die WM 2018 zu entziehen!
und ...
Es ging nur darum, den Ausschluß von Israel aus der Fifa zu verhindern, was ja auch super geklappt hat!
Fifa-Kongress: Palästina zieht Antrag auf Ausschluss Israels zurück - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Nahost: Netanjahu erfreut über vereitelten Fifa-Ausschluss Israels | ZEIT ONLINE

Auch interessant, dass die New York Times live  von den Festnahmen der Führungskräfte der Fifa in der Schweiz berichten konnte, während lokale Medien ahnungslos waren.
Wer informierte sie?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Warum sollte sich das FBI nicht einmischen wenn dabei " Straftaten " auf deren Boden stattfanden. So langsam lüftet sich ja der Schleier und es tauchen ja immer mehr Fälle der Korruption auf. Es macht doch Sinn bestimmte Ermittlungsbehörden die Sache weiter zu verfolgen wenn die schon etliche Jahre an der Sache dran sind.



> Auch interessant, dass die New York Times live  von den Festnahmen der Führungskräfte der Fifa in der Schweiz berichten konnte, während lokale Medien ahnungslos waren.
> Wer informierte sie?


Würde doch Sinn machen und so verhindert man auch das die Ratten vorzeitig das sinkende Schiff verlassen.



> Es geht darum, Russland die WM 2018 zu entziehen!
> und ...


Wenn dort wie auch bei anderen Austragungen gemauschelt wurde ist es doch mehr als gerecht das Ergebnis zu annullieren. Man kann es ja nur bei Veranstaltungen die noch folgen


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Warum sollte sich das FBI nicht einmischen wenn dabei " Straftaten " auf deren Boden stattfanden*. So langsam lüftet sich ja der Schleier und es tauchen ja immer mehr Fälle der Korruption auf. Es macht doch Sinn bestimmte Ermittlungsbehörden die Sache weiter zu verfolgen wenn die schon etliche Jahre an der Sache dran sind.


Die Schweiz ist also amerikanisch  - gut zu wissen.
(Wegen  den Geldern, die in Clintins Stiftung geflossen sind, wird nicht ermittelt.)



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Würde doch Sinn machen und so verhindert man auch das die Ratten vorzeitig das sinkende Schiff verlassen.


Sinn hätte es gemacht, wenn die New York Times nicht informiert gewesen wäre!
Jemand wollte eine große Show, die von Israel ablenkt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn dort wie auch bei anderen Austragungen gemauschelt wurde ist es doch mehr als gerecht das Ergebnis zu annullieren. Man kann es ja nur bei Veranstaltungen die noch folgen


Das größte Problem ist doch die öffentliche Voraburteilung.
Gilt nicht selbst in den USA noch die Unschuldsvermutung, bis ein rechtskräftiges Urteil gefällt wurde?
Welche Beweise gibt es, dass die Vergabe der WM an Russland überhaupt etwas mit Korruption zu tun hatte?


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

Aluhut? Man will von Israel ablenken und geht deswegen gegen die Korruption in der Fifa vor, genau xD


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2015)

Der Fifa will niemand etwas böses. Man geht gegen Blatter vor!
...aber schade, dass du den Inhalt meines Beitrages nicht verstanden hast!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

> Die Schweiz ist also amerikanisch  - gut zu wissen.
> (Wegen  den Geldern, die in Clintins Stiftung geflossen sind, wird nicht ermittelt.)


Wo hatte ich das gesagt? Ich erwähnte ja Straftaten im US Bereich und dort sollen ja einige Banken drinhängen.
Die Amis ermitteln in der Richtung ja schon seit Jahren und Dank NSA dürften die generell mehr wissen als sie sollten.



> Das größte Problem ist doch die öffentliche Voraburteilung.


Auf dem Klo zieht man auch mal die Spülung bevor die Exkremente den Hintern erreichen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Der Fifa will niemand etwas böses. Man geht gegen Blatter vor!
> ...aber schade, dass du den Inhalt meines Beitrages nicht verstanden hast!


Er ist doch unschuldig, wie er selbst sagt.

Aber du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen das er von der Korruption nichts gewusst haben will?


----------



## the_leon (5. Juni 2015)

Gut, dass der alte Sack weg ist.


----------



## Amon (5. Juni 2015)

Jetzt kommts drauf an wer der Neue wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juni 2015)

Ein alter Sack.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juni 2015)

ich bin immer noch für luis figo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Natürlich muss es so eine alte Mumie werden, aber bei deren Sorgen sind das ja nur Peanuts. Ich denke Blatter bekommt noch seinen Blattschuss.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt gibt es jetzt zwar diesen Medienrummel/Aufschrei um die FIFA,aber ich sage in paar Monaten interessiert das sogut wie keinen mehr,zumindest die breitere Masse nicht.
Es wird wohl mit der FIFA weiter gehen wie bisher.
Achja zu der Verschwörungstheorie mit der USA und der WM in Russland...ja genau O.o


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Wenn man die ganze Schlangengrube ausräuchert mag es ja ok sein. Normalerweise müssten ja sogar die WM Titel weg wo man beschissen hat


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganze Schlangengrube ausräuchert mag es ja ok sein. Normalerweise müssten ja sogar die WM Titel weg wo man beschissen hat



Das wird sicher nicht passieren, da würden wohl einige Nationen auf die Barikaden gehen wen ihr WM-Titel aberkannt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Wäre trotzdem gerecht, aber egal wo man hinschaut Korruption, Mauscheleien etc. bestimmen die Welt. Fairplay wofür Sport ja stehen sollte ist ein frommer Wunsch


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre trotzdem gerecht, aber egal wo man hinschaut Korruption, Mauscheleien etc. bestimmen die Welt. Fairplay wofür Sport ja stehen sollte ist ein frommer Wunsch



Sport steht schon seid jahrzehnten nur noch auf dem Papier für "fair play". Die Realität sieht ehr so aus das betrogen wird und sich ein Vorteil verschaft wird, wo es nur geht. Schon bei den olympischen Disziplinen 1936 wurde beschissen indem man als Frauen verkleidete Männer antreten lies und es würde mich nicht wundern wen sogar schon vor 2000 Jahren bei den alten Griechen nicht jeder absolut fair gespielt hat. 

Schau dir doch den Sport heute an, ohne Doping geht doch da fast nichts mehr und wens kein Doping ist wird zum Beispiel selbst runter bis in die 2te - 3te Liga beim Fussball Geld für ausgegeben sich ausländische Spieler einzukaufen um einen Vorteil zu erlangen, mit "deutschen" Fussball hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun, oder aber man besticht irgendwelche Stellen um so "getürkte" Ergebnisse zu erzielen, oder Spiele zu manipulieren. 
Egal wo man also hinschaut, niemand spielt fair, nur ein paar Dummköpfe glauben ernsthaft nach wie vor das Sport fairer wäre als irgend ein anderer Bereich, auf dieser Welt. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen das Sport einer der korruptesten und unfairsten Dinge auf diesem Planeten ist, einfach weil es ein Milliardengeschäft ist wo natürlich jeder soviel wie möglich vom Fressnapf abbekommen will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Genau darum verstehe ich es nicht das es Leute gibt die für so ein Zeugs noch die Kohle raushauen und sich sogar mit Fangedöns schmücken


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Der Mensch ist halt ein komisches Tier...


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2015)

Welcher Fifa Skandal eigentlich?
Wusste doch eigentlich jeder, nur gemacht hat keiner was.
Mit Skandal hat das doch nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Heutzutage ist doch alles gleich ein Skandal. Selbst Pferdefleisch in der Lasagne...


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juni 2015)

Geld schießt nicht unbedingt Tore, also bleib mal auf dem Teppich^^ Sollten Legionäre wirklich unfair sein, würde man es verbieten. 
Ich kann seh wohl verstehen wieso man dafür Geld ausgibt. Ist dasselbe wie die meisten hier mit dem PC. Ich weiß nicht was daran so lächerlich sein soll.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schau dir doch den Sport heute an, ohne Doping geht doch da fast nichts mehr und wens kein Doping ist wird zum Beispiel selbst runter bis in die 2te - 3te Liga beim Fussball Geld für ausgegeben sich ausländische Spieler einzukaufen um einen Vorteil zu erlangen, mit "deutschen" Fussball hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun, oder aber man besticht irgendwelche Stellen um so "getürkte" Ergebnisse zu erzielen, oder Spiele zu manipulieren.


Das ist aber überall so, in wie vielen Ligen siehst du keine ausländische Spieler?

Und was alles manipuliert ist und was nicht, das lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen, zumal gewisse Parteien erst mal bestochen werden müssen. Und spätestenfalls in den ersten Fußballigen wird Bescheißen verdammt schwer, weil a) die Spieler schon einen Haufen verdienen, und b) die Schiedsrichter pro Spiel teilweise ebenfalls weit über 50.000€ ausgezahlt bekommen. Seit dem Fall mit Robert Hoyzer wird das zumindest auch kein Schiedsrichter so schnell mehr ausprobieren wollen.

Und auch wie das mit Doping im Fußball aussieht weiß keiner so genau, es gibt ja konkrete Anhaltspunkte, dass Freiburg und Stuttgart vor gut 20-30 Jahren ihre Spieler systematisch gedopt haben soll, einige Fußballer, die es selber probiert haben (Maradona, Guardiola) sind aber aufgeflogen.
Den einzigen, denen ich wirklich Doping zugetraut hätte, haben in den 70er Jahren gespielt, bei Paul Breitner z.B. war das warscheinlich nötig, weil sich der vor jedem Spiel ein Schnitzel und Rotwein genehmigt hat.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juni 2015)

Manipuliert wird eher in unteren Ligen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie Hoyzer.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Manipuliert wird eher in unteren Ligen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie Hoyzer.



Eben, du musst einem Schiedsrichter/Spieler schon gewisse Anreize geben, wenn er dir dabei helfen soll, ein Spiel so zu beeinflussen, wie du es willst. Bei den Millionengehältern in den oberen Ligen brauchst du schon einen ganzen Haufen Geld, um einen Profi-Spieler erfolgreich zu bestechen, denn er verdient ja so schon eine Menge und wenn er auffliegt ist er seine Profikarriere los.

Bei den unteren Ligen rentiert sich das eher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Welcher Fifa Skandal eigentlich?
> Wusste doch eigentlich jeder, nur gemacht hat keiner was.
> Mit Skandal hat das doch nichts mehr zu tun.


Bei der Tragweite finde ich es schon.

Geahnt haben es viele, gewusst einige nur wahrhaben eben eher keiner


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei der Tragweite finde ich es schon.
> 
> Geahnt haben es viele, gewusst einige nur wahrhaben eben eher keiner



Weil man eine Wm ja einfach mal in eine reiches Wüstenland vergibt richtig? 
Sorry aber wer sich spätestens dann nicht sicher war ist einfach naiv.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2015)

Ach. Schon die WM Vergabe nach Deutschland 2006 war schon gemauschelt. 
Deutschland hat mit einer Stimme Vorsprung vor Südafrika gewonnen und ausgerechnet direkt vor der Stimmenabgabe geht der Funktionär aus Neuseeland aus dem Raum, von dem man wusste, dass er für Südafrika stimmen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

> Weil man eine Wm ja einfach mal in eine reiches Wüstenland vergibt richtig?


Ich schaue mir nix an wo sich was um den Ball dreht und den Sportteil der Tageszeitung bekommt mein Fischhändler.
Ich habe daher keine Ahnung, nur sollte ein Land welches die Spiele ausrichtet die Kohle haben für so einen Schabernack?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir nix an wo sich was um den Ball dreht und den Sportteil der Tageszeitung bekommt mein Fischhändler.
> Ich habe daher keine Ahnung, nur sollte ein Land welches die Spiele ausrichtet die Kohle haben für so einen Schabernack?



Kaum ein Land hat wirklich des Geld für so einen Blödsinn, fast alle Länder die in jüngerer Vergangeheit die WM ausgerichtet haben mussten dafür extre neue Stadien hochziehen, die im Anschluss der WM nicht mehr ausgelastet werden konnten, aber fleißig weiter Kosten verursacht haben.
Der ganze Zirkus um die Fussball-WM ist daher schon vor Blatters Amtszeit nur noch ein einziges Politikum gewesen, unter Blatter hat sich das nur noch verschlimmert.
Wen man ehrlich und pragmatisch sein will, eigentlich dürfte die WM maximal in Ländern ausgetragen werden die sowieso über entsprechende Stadien verfügen, bzw. in der Lage sind selbige im Anschluss auch weiter zu nutzen...


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir nix an wo sich was um den Ball dreht und den Sportteil der Tageszeitung bekommt mein Fischhändler.
> Ich habe daher keine Ahnung, nur sollte ein Land welches die Spiele ausrichtet die Kohle haben für so einen Schabernack?



Ich bin übrigens auch kein Fußball Fan und der Sportteil der Zeitung landet sowieso immer direkt beim Altpapier.
Aber sowas bekommt man normalerweise mit wenn man auf irgendeiner News Site mal was querliest.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Das ist mir schon klar das dort sinnlose Bauten hochgezogen werden wie auch Stadien die niemand wirklich braucht und die Bevölkerung dafür umgesiedelt wurden oder werden. Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn das Geld dafür genutzt worden wäre um im eigenen Land bessere Bedingungen zu bekommen.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juni 2015)

Außerdem wurde/wird die Wm in Katar nicht nur im Sportteil behandelt. Oder liest du auch keinen Politikteil?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Natürlich lese ich die Zeitung soweit es mich interessiert, ich hatte ja lediglich nur gesagt das mich das Hupfdohlen Ballett als solches nicht die Bohne interessiert


----------



## QUAD4 (21. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach. Schon die WM Vergabe nach Deutschland 2006 war schon gemauschelt.
> Deutschland hat mit einer Stimme Vorsprung vor Südafrika gewonnen und ausgerechnet direkt vor der Stimmenabgabe geht der Funktionär aus Neuseeland aus dem Raum, von dem man wusste, dass er für Südafrika stimmen würde.



ich persönlich interessiere mich nicht für den pöbel"sport" aber der artikel sollte für alle interessant sein die es tun.

der artikel ist geschrieben von jürgen roth. einer der journalisten im politisch-wirtschaflichen bereich.
quelle: Die FIFA und die WM 2006 in Deutschland – kein SommermÃ¤rchen | Recentr


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2015)

Pöbelsport?


----------



## QUAD4 (21. Juni 2015)

noch nie was von brot und spiele gehört?


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2015)

Tolle Antwort, wirklich erklären kannst du es also nicht?


----------



## QUAD4 (21. Juni 2015)

was gibts denn da noch groß zu erklären. dieser kommerzialisierte "profisport" ist ne seifenoper für die geistig schwachen. eine andere form von telenovelas. bei sovielen milliarden die jährlich fließen trau ich alles allen zu.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2015)

Da kannst du dich bei den Engländern beschweren, die haben diese "Seifenoper" erfunden, da waren deine Großeltern noch gar nicht auf der Welt.

Für die "geistig schwachen", na klar, wie arrogant muss man sein.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> was gibts denn da noch groß zu erklären. dieser kommerzialisierte "profisport" ist ne seifenoper für die geistig schwachen. eine andere form von telenovelas. bei sovielen milliarden die jährlich fließen trau ich alles allen zu.



Und genau deshalb hab ich nochmal nachgefragt und mein Urteil wurde bestätigt^^ 
Die Welt muss ein schrecklicher Ort für dich sein. In so vielen Bereichen fließt so viel Geld, wem vertraust du dann noch? 

Du kannst aber gerne erklären wieso es kein Profisport ist und was für dich ein richtiger Sport ist. Und sag nicht ein Sport bei dem weniger Geld im Spiel ist. Der Logik nach sind dann Football, Basketball, Baseball, Tennis oder Boxen auch keine Sportarten.

Wenn ich wegen meines Interesses für Fußball nun ein geistig schwacher bin, dann möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie weit du geistig unter mir bist, schließlich bringst du nichtmal Argumente sondern nur polemisches Geschwätz.


----------



## QUAD4 (22. Juni 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich bei den Engländern beschweren, die haben diese "Seifenoper" erfunden, da waren deine Großeltern noch gar nicht auf der Welt.
> 
> Für die "geistig schwachen", na klar, wie arrogant muss man sein.



jo weiss ich  hat nix mit arroganz zu tun. ist nur meine betrachtungsweise oder mehr meine beobachtung.

Wie die Freimaurer seit Ã¼ber 100 Jahren den FuÃŸball kontrollieren | Recentr


> Genießen sie ihre Fußball-Abende aber erinnern sie sich daran, dass die Veranstaltungen KEINE größere Bedeutung für den gewöhnlichen Menschen haben und Korruption sowie Spielmanipulation immer im Hintergrund stehen.


mehr muss man nicht hinzu fügen...

Classic Football History Laws - FIFA.com


> Football has come a long way since *its first laws were drawn up in London in 1863. That historic meeting at the Freemasons' Tavern led not only to the foundation of the Football Association but, moreover, to the game's inaugural set of common rules*.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2015)

Sind wir wieder bei Verschwörungstheorien angelangt? Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich =]


----------



## QUAD4 (22. Juni 2015)

der totschlagbegriff "verschwörungstheorie" erklärt von hermann sheer einem bundestagabgeorneten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4a1fMSlAP4

zu dir muss man nicht mehr viel sagen. geh fussball gucken und lass dich berieseln. du beanspruchst dein gehirn schon zu sehr.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2015)

Dein Gehirn scheint aber auch schon sehr schnell überfordert zu sein, denn mehr Satzzeichen als ein Punkt und Großbuchstaben sind dir offenkundig nicht geläufig.


----------



## QUAD4 (22. Juni 2015)

wenn man sonst NIX zu sagen hat kommen sachen wie "verschwörungstheoretiker" oder die rechtschreibaposteln. amüsant...


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2015)

Dont feed the Troll


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2015)

Anscheinend bist du nicht in der Lage, eine Diskussion zu führen, echauffierst dich aber über die "dummen Fußballfans", richtig schön selbst bloßgestellt.


----------

